# Absolute sickener



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well my passenger door has decided to stay shut! I am unable to open it from the outside or inside. Been trawling information and more than likely the actuator. I have ordered a replacement but struggling to get the door open so can get to work. 

Was hoping to detail this week but that will be put on hold until the door is sorted 

I am removed the panel as much as I can. Options I have are keep trying to open and manually do this with a screw driver. 
Open up part of the door with a dremel to get more visibility 
Or 
RIP the door off and replace.

Anyone help please


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

What car is it?
Does the drivers door not work?
Can you not put the window down and gain access to the back of the handle or lock from above with a coat hanger?

Failing that....dukes of hazard style entry

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

the car is a BMW e93 2010 LCI
The drivers door works fine but passenger will not. It is a 2 door coupe aswell. I could attend the show still but want this sorted as it is our family car also.
Dukes of hazard is what will be intended. Even better with it being a convertible.

I have not attempted the coat hangar yet


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Does the central locking work at all ? These are common for blowing the fuse 



Its a git to get at I tend to wing yhe passenger window down and do it hanging upside down 1 it's the 15 amp bottom row second from the left from memory , the official BMW stance is to upgrade to a 20 amp , most of the time as you say it's a door actuator but order it by part number 
51217263088 stupid cheap you will thank me later!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Will the door open from the outside on the key instead of the remote?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I can hear it working and the central locking is working fine on the drivers door. I have changed the fuse already to a 20 and still no luck  I have ordered one already thank you bud.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

GP Punto said:


> Will the door open from the outside on the key instead of the remote?


There is no place to insert the key on the door in this model im sure


----------



## micksea (May 27, 2018)

I presume you can't get the door card off with the door closed,in which case would it be cheaper to destroy the door card than to damage the door?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

timo10 said:


> Does the central locking work at all ? These are common for blowing the fuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not directly discounting your post but I would heed caution on putting in a higher rated fuse. The whole idea of a fuse is that it's the 'safety' mechanism of that electrical circuit, putting in a higher rated fuse means you're jeopardising something that's not designed to take 20 Amps so could exasperate issues.

I don't know the car in question but personally I'd drop both windows(and the roof) and take off the drivers card and see if you can work out how to disengage it? Once you know the side with access you may be able to hash something up to drop the locks on the passenger side?

I had similar with a Nova many years ago. Using that approach I was then able to release the door in question with a long steel rule placed down the window rubber. I could've robbed a Nova in seconds :lol:

Funnily enough, I was once arrested for TWOC on a Nova - albeit it was my own car! :lol:

Shame it's not a Metro (one of my other cars), you could literally put a spring onion in the lock and get in!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

The problem is my door card is red leather and to get hold of another will be a nightmare in its condition.  I think it is a case of attacking with a Dremel to clear out a bigger area to try and release. Any DW members work for BMW tech at all?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I’m a mechanic done a few doors that won’t open. Sometimes you can get lucky and it will finally open by pressing the unlock button continuously. Whilst doing that get someone to keep pulling on the interior handle. This may get it to release. 
If it doesn’t then try pushing the door in whilst unlocking it. 
Another option is to lock and unlock continuously as well. 
If not then try to remove the door trim as much as you can. Then if you can see the door mechanism then try giving it a tap with a hammer and a extension bar. Anymore help then just ask. Hopefully it opens for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> I'm a mechanic done a few doors that won't open. Sometimes you can get lucky and it will finally open by pressing the unlock button continuously. Whilst doing that get someone to keep pulling on the interior handle. This may get it to release.
> If it doesn't then try pushing the door in whilst unlocking it.
> Another option is to lock and unlock continuously as well.
> If not then try to remove the door trim as much as you can. Then if you can see the door mechanism then try giving it a tap with a hammer and a extension bar. Anymore help then just ask. Hopefully it opens for you.
> ...


Thanks Matt. I will give it ago bud ill attempt it later on my night shift  
Where are you located bud. Would love someone who is abit for savey to help 

your down south mate?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Down in Devon. Golfs are a nightmare for doing this. So had loads of experience with this fault. Anymore issues just pm me buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> Down in Devon. Golfs are a nightmare for doing this. So had loads of experience with this fault. Anymore issues just pm me buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do bud. appreciate it


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

still no luck. Tried numerous times and with help from a friend. I think a Dremel will be my best friend now or a bloody angle grinder at this rate.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

wayne451 said:


> I'm not directly discounting your post but I would heed caution on putting in a higher rated fuse. The whole idea of a fuse is that it's the 'safety' mechanism of that electrical circuit, putting in a higher rated fuse means you're jeopardising something that's not designed to take 20 Amps so could exasperate issues.
> 
> I don't know the car in question but personally I'd drop both windows(and the roof) and take off the drivers card and see if you can work out how to disengage it? Once you know the side with access you may be able to hash something up to drop the locks on the passenger side?
> 
> ...


I'm a professional mechanic who has only worked on BMW only for 23 years. The fuse upgrade is a puma (technical) update from BMW , Alfieharley I'm from Leicester too ,I'm away till end of next week but if you need some help to get the card off still let me know or if your desperate Gove my work colleague a call he may have time next week you can find us at mscbmw.co.uk or shoot me a message mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I can’t offer any advice but I really hope you get it sorted, there must be a way.
It’s great to see people chipping in with offers of help or advice.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

timo10 said:


> I'm a professional mechanic who has only worked on BMW only for 23 years. The fuse upgrade is a puma (technical) update from BMW , Alfieharley I'm from Leicester too ,I'm away till end of next week but if you need some help to get the card off still let me know or if your desperate Gove my work colleague a call he may have time next week you can find us at mscbmw.co.uk or shoot me a message mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Timo if you could that would be amazing. I have got the door panel partially off. If you could can you drop me a PM. More than happy to pay to get it rectified. As need it sorting for Sunday  have you come across this before bud?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pmd mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

timo10 said:


> I'm a professional mechanic who has only worked on BMW only for 23 years. The fuse upgrade is a puma (technical) update from BMW , Alfieharley I'm from Leicester too ,I'm away till end of next week but if you need some help to get the card off still let me know or if your desperate Gove my work colleague a call he may have time next week you can find us at mscbmw.co.uk or shoot me a message mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


As I say, I wasn't directly discounting your post or questioning your knowledge, I was merely advising caution (qualified Aeronautical engineer).

You get people that have an issue with something blowing 5amp fuses so they than whack a 30amp in and wonder why everything is daffy-ducked. :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Try to see if you can get the passenger seat out, this will allow you to get the door panel off enough. 

Have you worked out if its the lock or if its the door handle either inside or outside ? Any fault codes stored for the door lock module ?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> Try to see if you can get the passenger seat out, this will allow you to get the door panel off enough.
> 
> Have you worked out if its the lock or if its the door handle either inside or outside ? Any fault codes stored for the door lock module ?


It is the lock actuator. Both handles are fine but ordered a Bowden cable anyway. I have not plugged it in yet but tim is being an amazing help. Will try and nip to his place this week


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

YAY thanks to Tim the car has all now been fixed. Went to see Andy at MSC. 1 hour 30 mins later and we have a working door! I bought the actuator and Bowden cable already but really nice guy! New place for the BMW to go now.

Now time to carry on polishing


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> YAY thanks to Tim the car has all now been fixed. Went to see Andy at MSC. 1 hour 30 mins later and we have a working door! I bought the actuator and Bowden cable already but really nice guy! New place for the BMW to go now.
> 
> Now time to carry on polishing


what was it then?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> what was it then?


The actuator broke inside. It is sort of a cog system with hydraulics in. Im sure Tim can elaborate on how it works. What Andy did was get a air drill and go through between the door drilling out the mechanism which released the door.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> YAY thanks to Tim the car has all now been fixed. Went to see Andy at MSC. 1 hour 30 mins later and we have a working door! I bought the actuator and Bowden cable already but really nice guy! New place for the BMW to go now.
> 
> Now time to carry on polishing


Glad your sorted Sam hopefully catch you next time ? Now get polishing lol !

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

timo10 said:


> Glad your sorted Sam hopefully catch you next time ? Now get polishing lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Definetly Tim. I am always down and around the area so will have to pop by! Will do

Thanks Again


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

It’s amazing how easy these BMW get stolen and here you are having to drill out the lock:wall: well done to you though.


----------

